# How often do you see another GTO?



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Curious. Had mine for a month, and have only seen one other. MBM, and the guy driving looked to be 15 years older than me.

Did see a new Roush Mustang also the other week; that guy was old as dirt too. 

Wait a minute, I'm old as dirt. These guys were older than dirt.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I do see 'em, but not every day. There's at least one other guy in town with an Impulse Blue like mine. The few times I've spotted another GTO while driving, we invariably wave at each other. When I had my '01 Corvette, I saw myself coming and going. I see lots of C6s, too. Goats are much rarer, even in metro Phoenix where dry-weather cars like these are perfect.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've got 6-7 in my neighborhood alone..... + what I see here at the dealership everyday.:cheers


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have the only GTO in my Town.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I live in atlanta... had mine for 3 weeks... still have not seen a single other GTO on the road or parked.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

A neighbor has one and leaves it parked outside -- so I see that every day. Otherwise, I see one on the road maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

With the exception of JuniorSS coming to the shop, or the occasional GOAT get together, I see next to none.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

This very topic is one on the main reasons I love my GTO, hardley ever see em. I know this forum has beat this topic to death, but I love the fact that you don't see them at every stop light. Where I live, I see one maybe once every three or four months and hardley ever in the winter.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I love owing a vehicle that not everyone and there mother owns it kind of gives you that mysterious factor. On the other hand because no one owns them GM wont make anymore and this sucks for us in the long run. This is not a rare ferrari that will keep its value over time its a mass produced american car that will depreciate like mad like all the rest.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Haven't seen one since i got mine. Wed the 15th. I saw one before coming out of MacDill AFB. I know they have get togethers and I guess I'll see them then. Heading to Jacksonville Fl tomorrow. We'll see what I run into:seeya:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

There are only 3 or 4 in my town. I've got a Black one, a guy on the forum has a silver one, and I've seen a cosmos purple one around. I see maybe one a month, unless you count the ones sitting on dealer lots.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> I love owing a vehicle that not everyone and there mother owns it kind of gives you that mysterious factor. On the other hand because no one owns them GM wont make anymore and this sucks for us in the long run. This is not a rare ferrari that will keep its value over time its a mass produced american car that will depreciate like mad like all the rest.


Patience, I think the GTO will begin to show signs of slight appreciation, not necessarily from what we paid for it, but appreciation from their current value. I also think that with the GTO going into a limbo mode for the next few years will add to the appreciation. This is probably more geared towards the goats that are in the garage more, example; keeping them out of the rain and snow to keep them newer looking with no under carriage rust. 
I bought a 1980 Corvette new, kept it for over four years, only had 3000 miles on it and sold it exactly for the same price because it was in mint condition. Since there are fewer GTO's than vettes, that could help our cause.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

A day doesn't go by here in orlando and I do not see a GTO. It's like they are rare everywhere else except here:confused

Went to the movies, came out and there was a 05 MBM parked next to me. Driving into work I see at least 2 GTO's on the way every day!! Go to walmart and I see a yellow 04. Just realized my neighbor down the street has an 05 Torrid Red.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Since they came out in 04, I would say I see on average, one a month. Around here (Columbus, OH area) they are very rare. The local dealers know it too.....
Had to go to Akron to get mine. I just hope the rarity of the GTO doesn't kill the aftermarket for it, such as simple maintenance parts, like brakes and suspension. Who knows, it's too early to tell what anyone will do......


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> Haven't seen one since i got mine. Wed the 15th. I saw one before coming out of MacDill AFB. I know they have get togethers and I guess I'll see them then. Heading to Jacksonville Fl tomorrow. We'll see what I run into:seeya:


Ironmancan!!!! WOOHOO!!!! Coming to "J-ville!" Looking forward to meeting you! Unfortunately, you don't see many goats this way. I see them here at the dealership and occassionally on the road...maybe you'll bring us luck!!!!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I guess it does matter where you are. The warmer the climate, the more GTO's. 

Other than the dealer lots, I've only seen 2, one around Thanksgiving in Staunton, VA, and the one I mentioned in my thread starter. 

Kinda strange. Still one at dealer in Harrisonburg, and notice one in Orange, VA at dealer lot Saturday, but very few on the road.

I'm wondering if in my area, it's only the old geezers buying them tho- - -


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Probably 2 or 3 per week in Austin.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I bought mine back in October and I have only seen 5 different ones (Houston area). 1 05 black, 1 06 black, 2 05 midnight blue and 1 04 torried red. Since our cars are rare I think it makes it harder to find people to run. Not many people know what a GTO is.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i no of 3in phenix city and may be about 4 in columbus, but when driving i c one 1 time a month


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I see about 1 a day as opposed to about 25 Mustangs


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm in Fort Smith, AR and about twice a week I see a red 04 that young lady drives in from South of Town, there is a silver 04 with handicap plates but haven't seen it in several months... a black 04 couple of times,, a blue one used to cruise the streets but haven't seen it in months, and i saw a silver 05 like mine once at the local library.. that's about it.. I've had mine since June of 05... a rare beast... rarely spotted and then only a blur.. wait... maybe it's me making the other one blur.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I've had my 05' GTO for 10 months, & have probably seen maybe 3-4 others.

Actually, I like it that way as it makes them less common.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> I see about 1 a day as opposed to about 25 Mustangs


:agree good grif. do they ever stop. must be 1000 stanges to ever 1 goat


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gto will turn more heads than a stange thats for sure


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> gto will turn more heads than a stange thats for sure


:agree


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

I live in south west FL, and I think it may be a higher population of goats round here, I see on average 3-5 perday, usually of those 3/5 1 is the same one. oh and if you count the ones sitting on the lot about 9 total, they've been on the lot for about 7 months now, lol.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I live a little north of Atlanta and I have had my 2005 MBM GTO since late October. I have not seen a singe other GTO on the road (EVER!) Seriously! I took a trip to Tampa Florida over Christmas and am out somewhere every day. I hope I don't run into Stephen Hopkins (another GTO ATL owner), or that will ruin my streak.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Forum members are trying to avoid me??? If you were a girl it would be like high school all over again! LOL


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I see one every now and then (like once a month)...not very often.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> Haven't seen one since i got mine. Wed the 15th. I saw one before coming out of MacDill AFB. I know they have get togethers and I guess I'll see them then. Heading to Jacksonville Fl tomorrow. We'll see what I run into:seeya:


Hey man, I'm driving up and down Dale Mabry at 9 and 6 o'clock every week day, where the hell are you? 

Sometimes between 7-9 in the evening NMMOB as well  Like to cruise before 10 a.m. on Saturday and Sundays too.

I was NMMOB so bad on Friday I got bored with Dale Mab and cruised down 60 out to the Clearwater Hooters.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm heading out of town in the morning but I hope to hookup with you guys when I get back. Haven't seen you on the road. I know they have that get together once a month at sonics. Do you attend? I'll be there next month. Take care bro hope to see you soon:cheers


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Which Sonic's?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know. Was kinda hoping you knew I'll find out and pm you. I think its the 1st Sat of every month.


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had my quick silver '05 with black leather interior, manual 6 for approx. 7 1/2 months and hardly ever see any. When I do see one it's exciting. I saw a silver '05 on Friday when I was heading to Columbia, S.C. The first '05 silver GTO I saw was when my wife and I went to Savannah (approx. 4 hour trip) and did not see any. My wife and I were looking for them. When we arrived at our destination, we ask the valet parking attendant if it would be alright if I parked the car in the parking garage across the street from where we were staying and he agreed. My wife was looking out the window from the forth floor (taking in the sights) and saw someone driving a silver '05 GTO around the parking garage rather quickly (it appeared to be someone joyriding, going up the ramp to the top floor, turning fast and going down the ramp back and forth several times). Now remember, we haven't seen another GTO for a few hundred miles and now there is one that looks identical to mine in the same parking garage. My wife was convinced it was the parking attendant joy riding my car, so I put my shoes on and sprinted across the street. I was so relieved to see my car parked right where I left it.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> I don't know. Was kinda hoping you knew I'll find out and pm you. I think its the 1st Sat of every month.


Hopefully not the one by 2001 Odyssey. I would have a hard time staying out of there and may be distracted...  

Back on topic..... I saw a guy in an old school bright orange goat last week. I love the 'club' feeling when other goat owners are cool enough to recognize one another and their cars. Got a big and heavy thumbs up and a goose of the gas pedal.

Like to keep it going and greet every other goat owner I see. It is very exciting when you’re looking down the road and you recognize the silhouette of another GTO


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm new to the area and still learning my way around. Of course eye candy is always good


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I live in the cow pastures (literally) of central PA. I have not seen a single GTO here other than mine in a year of ownership. Actually, it's State College, home of Penn State. Population in the area is about 100K so I'm amazed that there are no other GTO's around.

I did see one in Cleveland this summer. Also saw two in one day on a roughly 900 mile round trip to Boston last spring.

The car really is pretty rare. People do seem to know what it is though. I've been approached several times at the gas pump by males & females wanting to talk about the GTO.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

I've owned mine for over 6 months and in that time I think I've seen 3 other GTO's, and all 3 were 04's. I know one guy noticed mine as I passed him on the highway, but there just aren't many in the snowy north. And I drive mine every day. But I was just thinking about this about a week ago as I ran across 3 Crossfires on my way to work. I know they're not as mass produced as Stangs, but I was surprised to see that many on my way into work. I'd be absolutely shocked to see that many GTO's on my way into work, that's for sure...


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

owned mine since aug 05, was supposed to get one of Dec of 04 but went with a Denali, back then seeing a GOAT on the road was like seeing a Lambo or a Ferrari   . now I am seeing alot more. Gastiresandoil once in a while 04 Impulse Blue, a couple 04 Blk ones, a younger guy and an older lady who I see driving to work everyday, 05 Barbados Blue sometimes like every other week and an 05 yellowjacket once a month.
It's nice when you see more than two GOATS at the same place at the same time thats when people go:willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

GM salesman 5 miles down the road to the east owns one just like mine. In Monroe, about 12 miles west there are maybe 5 or 6 prowling around but very rarely ever see one. Last one on the road I saw was about a month ago when the wife and I went out to eat. Waved at the guy but he never acknowledged me. Probably had other things on his mind.


----------

